# Baboon gangs in S. Africa get more aggressive



## reptileKev81 (Nov 26, 2009)

*Published On:* 11-24-2009
*Source:* MSNBC

CAPE TOWN, South Africa - Visitors to South Africa's premier holiday destination who are worried about becoming victims of the country's high crime rate could find themselves instead robbed by a more furry kind of felon: baboons.

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## bongie555 (Nov 26, 2009)

baboons looks so mean, i'd hate to be fighting with one over food,inside a locked car :lol:...
i like seeing that doco where a baboons runs thru a flock of flamingos snapping and biting those bendy necks of any flamingo thats too slow to take off...


----------



## reptiledude1 (Nov 26, 2009)

there scary


----------



## JungleRob (Nov 26, 2009)

Haha....they've been getting to this point for years!!!

Two words....'RUBBER SNAKE' ..... :lol::lol::lol:

Any other South Africans will probably know exactly what I mean.


----------



## Sock Puppet (Nov 26, 2009)

JungleRob said:


> Haha....they've been getting to this point for years!!! Two words....'RUBBER SNAKE' ..... :lol::lol::lol: Any other South Africans will probably know exactly what I mean.


 
Let me guess, rubber snake in the car so the babboons are too scared to climb in? Kind of like the theory boaties use of a fake owl or hawk set up to keep gulls off the boat when moored.


----------



## JungleRob (Nov 26, 2009)

Could work. Who knows.

I have a "friend of a friend" who once put a rubber snake in an esky, when the baboon opened the lid and saw the snake it let out an almighty shriek and fainted/played dead for a second before deciding that wasn't the best idea and bolted off!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Nov 26, 2009)

A rubber snake would work for about 5 seconds, more chance of the baboon learning to lock and load a rifle 
I could be wrong.


----------



## Sock Puppet (Nov 26, 2009)

ssssnakeman said:


> A rubber snake would work for about 5 seconds, more chance of the baboon learning to lock and load a rifle
> I could be wrong.


I've always said Sth Africa has to get tougher on the accessibility of guns to babboons. And those damn chimps aren't much better with a firearm, no gun safety sense whatsoever.


----------



## snake_freak (Nov 26, 2009)

Yea, baboons are pretty freaky. When we used to go camping in Cape Town, they would raid our tents and completely trash everything. You'd have to follow the trail of scattered clothes they left back up into the mountains trying to find what belonged to you. And there's nothing like tucking into your sleeping bag at night and finding that one peed on your pillow:x.

When I was back there in 2006 some kid was attacked by an alpha male, ripped his abdomen right open. They had to hold his intestines in until he got to the hospital. He survived luckily, but nasty none the less.


----------



## diamondgal79 (Nov 26, 2009)

imagine explaining to customs where your passport was,,,"ummmm i was mugged by a monkey" 
They're freaky animals.
Is this story coming out so they can justify a cull before the world cup? you know for the tourists protection?


----------



## reptileKev81 (Nov 26, 2009)

snake_freak said:


> When I was back there in 2006 some kid was attacked by an alpha male, ripped his abdomen right open. They had to hold his intestines in until he got to the hospital. He survived luckily, but nasty none the less.



I remember hearing once that baboons are so strong they could rip your arms out of their sockets. Don't know if its true or not.:shock:


----------



## xycom (Nov 26, 2009)

Baboons are cool, they're pretty shifty. 
They hang out at a lot of the border crossings around africa, people always leave their cars for a long time at the borders.


Per


----------

